# summer jobs...



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

what sorts of jobs do you guys do for the summer months when out of school..?? I was just wondering b/c I'm scared to get a job b/c of the IBS. my attacks have been pretty crazy lately and have me giving up on everything.







I'm losing hope and just need a little encouragement or to know that it's not the end of the world.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I seriously need to get myself another job, I finished up my paper route in April. I might go and work at Michaels Craft store..I wanted to work at Kohl's..But you have to be atleast 17 to work there,so I have until August.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I'm working for my local city parks department, but I have the same fears also, an eight hour shift is a long time, I'm not too sure how I'm going to deal with it, if you have any suggestions please let me know. I would love to hear them.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I do bar work, flexable hours, but it is quite hard work.You do a paper route? How old are you nessa?I haven't done one of those since i was about 15. LOL.Nikki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive never done a paper round!!! im working at a solicitors firm that ive been doing work experience at one day a week since last november. im doing temporary work in their finance department as they had to sack someone for stealing (!!!!). im quite lucky as they know about my ibs and the medication i take. ive only been unwell once *touch wood* there last week when i had a jacket potato with cheese on. i had horrible pain but just took my medication and sat quietly for a while and i was ok.


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I work as a pharmacy technician at Rite Aid. It isn't the best job for IBS because you're always at the beck and call of the customers. But there's a single stall bathroom about six feet away with a loud fan, which is great. My previous job, a clerk in a grocery store, was perfect for IBS. I could work undisturbed for hours, and no one kept tabs on me, plus I worked at my own pace


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I have problem of finding a summer job right now! I can't imagine doing most jobs because of my ibs. Last year I worked in a care home and that was ok because there were lots of loos! When I get stressed is when I'm most likely to get an attack, and lack of privacy makes it much worse. I can see myself having to take large dose of benzos b4 work everyday.


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

well, K , what are your problems with IBS? that would help me give suggestions...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

God, this is an old thread.I'm now working at a major london tourist attraction and loving it. Im full time, shift ranging between 5 and 12 hours long, 5-6 days a week.IBS isn't really a problem unless i eat something really stupid, or get too stressed. Any job you get, tell your boss. If you hide it, it will come back to bite you on the bum (literally).Good luck!


----------

